

Jubal.io - tbirdz
http://www.jubal.io/

======
codez
So am I right in thinking this is like a site that randomly scrapes music
videos hosted on YouTube?

~~~
wanda
Seems that way to me. Navigating to [http://www.csc.io](http://www.csc.io)
gives the same page but slightly better looking.

OT: the creator misspelled Courier when specifying the font.

